# Structura II



## jascia1919 (Jan 3, 2008)

I just called ELSES. I was told that the results for Structure II will be released to the boards starting tomorrow. It seems for us the results will come soon. (Also denpending how the boards handle it though.)


----------



## nperr (Jan 3, 2008)

jascia1919 said:


> I just called ELSES. I was told that the results for Structure II will be released to the boards starting tomorrow. It seems for us the results will come soon. (Also denpending how the boards handle it though.)



Good luck! I passed that in October and I am waiting for the SE1 results still.


----------



## jascia1919 (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations! which state are you in? IL

So SEII was released already. I thought they didn't start yet.


----------



## nperr (Jan 3, 2008)

jascia1919 said:


> Congratulations! which state are you in? ILSo SEII was released already. I thought they didn't start yet.


I am in Illinois and I took both last time. I passed the SE2 in April and re-took the SE1 in October....


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 3, 2008)

When I passed the SEII ELSES released all exams at the same time. In the past the SEII was released after everything else. I am surprised that it is taking so long for the SEII.


----------



## Greenaqua (Jan 9, 2008)

The structural II pass rates are now available on the NCEES website.

Hopefully we start seeing the results soon.


----------



## jascia1919 (Jan 9, 2008)

59% for first-time takers. Sounds pretty good chance.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 9, 2008)

It looks like for the non-1st time takers the passing rate went down this time around.


----------



## kris kelvin (Jan 9, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> It looks like for the non-1st time takers the passing rate went down this time around.


do you know if ncees is grading newyork se 2 exam? castle is the exam provider and i am not sure if they are responsible for the frading - i hope not.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 9, 2008)

^^^ NCEES/ELSES grades all exams except for state specific exams.


----------



## kris kelvin (Jan 9, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> ^^^ NCEES/ELSES grades all exams except for state specific exams.


thanks for the answer.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 9, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## nperr (Jan 10, 2008)

jascia1919 said:


> 59% for first-time takers. Sounds pretty good chance.


SE Results are out in IL! I Passed!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

nperr said:


> SE Results are out in IL! I Passed!


Congrats !!! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

JR


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 10, 2008)

Congrats nperr!! It's party time! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Greenaqua (Jan 10, 2008)

Congrats nperr!!!

That was the SE1 that you took in October 2007 right?

Has there been anyone who took the SE2 in October and received their results?


----------



## kris kelvin (Jan 10, 2008)

congrats!!! nperr...


----------



## kris kelvin (Jan 10, 2008)

Greenaqua said:


> Congrats nperr!!!
> That was the SE1 that you took in October 2007 right?
> 
> Has there been anyone who took the SE2 in October and received their results?


i took se2, and still waiting for new york to send the result. good luck.


----------



## nperr (Jan 10, 2008)

Greenaqua said:


> Congrats nperr!!!
> That was the SE1 that you took in October 2007 right?
> 
> Has there been anyone who took the SE2 in October and received their results?


I think that IL posts the all of the SEs at the same time so I think that both have been posted. However, no one has received the actual letter.


----------



## cjd97 (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes! I must have been lucky that weekend. SEI and SEII on the first try! Thank goodness that's over.


----------



## nperr (Jan 10, 2008)

cjd97 said:


> Yes! I must have been lucky that weekend. SEI and SEII on the first try! Thank goodness that's over.



Actually, I took the SEII twice and the SEI three times!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 10, 2008)

^^ Ha! I did the same thing brother!


----------



## kris kelvin (Jan 10, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> ^^ Ha! I did the same thing brother!


arent they both same day?


----------



## nperr (Jan 10, 2008)

kris kelvin said:


> arent they both same day?


Not in Illinois. The SE1 is on Friday and the SE2 is on Saturday. You can take them both.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, I took them in MN. Of course, I only took them one at a time.


----------



## kris kelvin (Jan 10, 2008)

nperr said:


> Not in Illinois. The SE1 is on Friday and the SE2 is on Saturday. You can take them both.


himm.. that is strange.. i wonder if they ask same questions for next day exam. both se exams are on friday in new york.


----------



## nperr (Jan 10, 2008)

kris kelvin said:


> himm.. that is strange.. i wonder if they ask same questions for next day exam. both se exams are on friday in new york.


I guess I never thought about that..... Well I guess you're not suppose to talk about the test anyways...


----------



## kris kelvin (Jan 10, 2008)

nperr said:


> I guess I never thought about that..... Well I guess you're not suppose to talk about the test anyways...


yep.. i passed se1 2 years ago, and for some unknown! reason i took se2 in new york in october. i feel pretty good about it. i may apply illinois for the license. it looks like washington and california are asking for the third exam.


----------



## jascia1919 (Jan 10, 2008)

nperr, congratulations on passing exam and becoming SE!

Still waiting for the Ohio SE II :waitwall:

I am wondering is it easy to get IL SE license by comity if I pass both exams.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 11, 2008)

^^ Somewhat. I'm actually doing it right now myself.

The IL SE license requires 9 college credits in structural analysis and 9 college credits in design, much like the NCEES MLSE record. If you have those 18 credits it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## nperr (Jan 14, 2008)

jascia1919 said:


> nperr, congratulations on passing exam and becoming SE!
> Still waiting for the Ohio SE II :waitwall:
> 
> I am wondering is it easy to get IL SE license by comity if I pass both exams.


jascia,

Have you heard anything yet?


----------



## jascia1919 (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes, finally I got the Str II passing letter today! The letter is from Ohio Board, not ELSES. That is why it is late I guess.

My PE journey is over. I started taking Civil in Oct 2006, then Str I last April. Luckily I passed all three exams first try.

I would say SE I is the most difficult one.

Now let's go forward for the SE Titile.

Wish all of you best luck!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 14, 2008)

Congrats jascia! :appl:


----------



## nperr (Jan 14, 2008)

jascia1919 said:


> Yes, finally I got the Str II passing letter today! The letter is from Ohio Board, not ELSES. That is why it is late I guess.
> My PE journey is over. I started taking Civil in Oct 2006, then Str I last April. Luckily I passed all three exams first try.
> 
> I would say SE I is the most difficult one.
> ...



Congrats! I agree that the SE1 is the worst.. :multiplespotting:


----------



## kris kelvin (Jan 14, 2008)

jascia1919 said:


> Yes, finally I got the Str II passing letter today! The letter is from Ohio Board, not ELSES. That is why it is late I guess.
> My PE journey is over. I started taking Civil in Oct 2006, then Str I last April. Luckily I passed all three exams first try.
> 
> I would say SE I is the most difficult one.
> ...


congrats jascia.

i passed se 2 (new york). got my letter half hour ago. i passed all 3 first time, i guess it involves little bit of luck too. i totally agree that se 1 is the most difficult one.

where do you want to apply for se license? i was thinking about oregon, but now they, too, require se 3 exam.

good luck.


----------



## jascia1919 (Jan 14, 2008)

Illinois should be okay with both SE exams. CA SE is great title, but need SE3 and SEs as reference if I am not wrong.

I am not sure about Oregon or Washington. Anyone familiar with the rules there? They might need SE3, but what about the other requirements.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 14, 2008)

WA has a structural III exam as well, and you can take it in place of CA's if you wish. (You still must take CA's surveying and special seismic though for a CA SE.)

For an OR SE, you must take and pass the Civil, SEII, and either the WA or CA SEIII.

Technically for an IL SE, one only needs 16 hours in SE exams. Most just do the SEI and SEII, but you could also do the SEII and SEIII (CA/WA).


----------



## Greenaqua (Jan 15, 2008)

Just got my SE2 also and am considering going for the SE3.

Two questions:

1. Can we take the WA SE3 1st and then the CA civil/seismic in that order to get our SE3 in CA? Or does one need to pass civil/seismic 1st then get their SE3.

2. Is it possible to have the test proctored in your local area? It would be awesome if I didn't have to travel/spend the money to go to WA or CA and instead take it in the state where I live. I was going to ask the state of WA if this was possible.

Let me know if you guys have any knowledge of this


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 15, 2008)

1. Since they are both offered on Saturday (only), you'll have to take the special seismic &amp; surveying exams first.

2. You'll have to check with your board.


----------



## kris kelvin (Jan 15, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> 1. Since they are both offered on Saturday (only), you'll have to take the special seismic &amp; surveying exams first.
> 2. You'll have to check with your board.


kevo_55, have you taken se 3 of washington? do you have any idea what kind of materials they are covering?

i checked their webiste last night. even though they have something called 'matrix for 8-hr structural examination" - it is not that clear; particularly not much infortmation about codes and requirements for bridge and building engineers.

thanks,


----------



## Greenaqua (Jan 15, 2008)

WA SE3 - Essay format

CA SE3 - Part multiple choice and part essay

From what I have heard they mainly cover seismic analysis and design. It looks like studying more advanced seismic analysis issues would be the way to go.


----------



## jascia1919 (Jan 15, 2008)

(1) What kind of reference are they looking for, Say WA? It is impossible for me to find any SE around me as my reference.

(2) As Greenaqua mentioned, can we get WA SE first by taking SEIII, and later on back to CA Civil and SE.

(3)If I am not wrong, SEIII should be same for CA and WA, so we can find codes information from CA website.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 15, 2008)

First of all, I've never taken any SE3. I've only taken NCEES exams. I do plan on taking the CA or WA SE3 though.

The WA SE3 isn't the same as the CA SE3. WA has been having their SE3 on the 2003 IBC for some time now. They may be changing it for this time around though. CA's SE3 will not be under the 2007 CBC. How each test is written (MC vs essay) may also be diffrent.

For refrences, I do know that WA is easier on you than CA is. You may take the exam in WA with references which don't have a WA SE seal. I'm not too sure about taking the CA SE3, but I do know that in order to get a CA SE seal, you must have 3 CA SE seal holders as references.


----------



## jascia1919 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes. I checked online, WA has their own SE III. It is so complicated.


----------



## kris kelvin (Jan 15, 2008)

jascia1919 said:


> Yes. I checked online, WA has their own SE III. It is so complicated.


and it is only offered once a year, in october.


----------



## Greenaqua (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes, the two tests are different but are the same int that they both are mainly covering advanced seismic topics. The formats are also different as I said before. They are both only offered in the fall (once a year).

The October 2007 CA exam was based on UBC. You had to know both ASD and LRFD for steel design.

I don't know what format the October 2008 CA exam will be in (IBC or UBC).

The WA exam you could choose either UBC or IBC based design. Once you picked one code you couldn't go back and forth to your advantage.

I had a friend take the October 2007 CA exam and another friend take the October 2007 WA exam. They both said that there wasn't enough time to finish the test.

I think you have to have the Civil license in CA prior to sitting for the SE3 there. This would mean that you would have to pass the CA surveying/seismic exams prior to applying for the SE3. Since the deadline has passed for being able to sit on the April 2008 CA surveying/seismic you would have to take those in October 2008 and then if you passed those you would take the CA SE3 exam October 2009 and find out your results February 2010. That seems really far down the road right now.


----------

